# Another poster got me pondering-



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
(_For me, it's very high for both pets and milkers_)

Do you show?
(_Not currently due to RN school- will be starting with a bang soon though hopefully_)

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
(_Dairy and show, though we also have blue eyed/polled/loud colored goats as well_)

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
(_Here it seems to be super small with blue eyes for over 1/2 my buyers, the rest want show/dairy ability- or both.._. :GAAH: )

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
(_All of the above asides shows here as we have yet to be at one as more then just spectators!_)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
I have not sold any kids yet (just got started in April) but have watched my friends sales and they seem great-we sell boers

Do you show?
yes, ABGA and IBGA. My daughter will be showing FFA this spring

What is your main focus? We really want to focus on bettering the breed by breeding up to stocky, well conformed boers. We will focus of course on confirmation but I REALLY like the black traditionals, so I would like to breed for this color. We keep our boers horned.

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
In our area it really seems to be color driven and it is fickle-one season they want traditional, one season reds, one blacks. Also % sales are great in our area too, again this info comes from seeing what my friends are selling.

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
I believe shows are great for advertising, we have a webiste and the only goat I have sold I used CL and linked it back to my webiste. He was sold and on a trailer in 48 hrs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
Usually really good for nigerians. Most of my kids and adults have sold...but sales have recently slowed...probably mainly due to winter fast approaching.

Do you show?
Yes, but not real seriously. Available time and distance to shows have kept me from getting really serious about it in the past.

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
To produce a nigerian as close to the breed standard as possible conformationally in all ways and trying to produce a "perfect" udder.
But focus would be geared towards show/milk/breeding ability along with proven genetics and strong pedigrees. All of my goats also must be AGS/ADGA registered/able.

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
For most of my buyers which are show/milk/breeding type buyers...most are looking for kids with that good conformation and pedigree whose dam has a good udder. Then they look at the color and pick one out that has that plus their desired color or one close to it.
For pet buyers...lots of color...blue eyed wethers usually sell quick.

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Website, craigslist, fair, online goat advertising websites, word of mouth, sometimes an ad in the paper.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
There is not a very big demand in my area because there are already so many goat breeders here. I'm one of the few Nigerian breeders in my area though so I can usually sell my kids after a few weeks of advertising. It also seems like more people are interested in buying in the Fall as well. 

Do you show?
I have never shown before but I'm planing on going to my very first show next May :leap: 

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
My main focus is Milk, show, and conformation. Although I do like the blue eyed and polled features. 

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
My buyers frequently want my goats for pets, milking, and their small size.

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
I advertise through my website, Craigslist, FB, and my business cards.


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
I have never had a problem selling any to other dairy-farmers who want quality, so I guess I am doing okay in that area.

Do you show?
No, but I am hoping too!

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
(This was an excellent answer!) "...focus would be geared towards show/milk/breeding ability along with proven genetics and strong pedigrees. All of my goats also must be...ADGA registered/able."

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
Good milk lines.

Last and most important- how are you advertising?
Website, Craigslist, Facebook (somewhat) and word of mouth.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
*( I have a full reservation list, lots of interest. I have registered Nigerian Dwarfs.) *

Do you show?
*(I go to at least one ADGA show and several fairs a year. I hope to get to more ADGA shows next year.)*

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
*(Dairy and show, though we also have blue eyed/flashy colored goats as well. I also do Linear Appraisal and hope to start on milk test in the next couple years) *

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
*(Here it seems to be either 4-H showing or just as companion animals, so far.)*

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
*(I have my website and have links to it from registries, club and any other way I can. I network at fairs and with my local goat club. I post on Facebook and Yahoo groups. I also post on craigslist sometimes, it gets people to my site. Plus this really cool forum...maybe you have heard of it... http://www.thegoatspot.net )*


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
Growing and growing for pets and milkers

Do you show?
One show so far: 4 goats--1 red ribbon, 1 blue, 2 purple ribbons

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
Mainly conformation--dairy show, we do a lot of blue eyes 

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
Mostly super small and personality--people seem to want cuddly goats.

Last and most important- how are you advertising?
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
Craigslist, FB,TGS, Our Website, Business Cards, Farmers Market, Shows and Fairs, Taking the goats out in public works best for us. They sell themselves.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
Mostly color, friendly, small and blue eyes are always a want

Do you show?
No Have never been to show, but thinking might be cool to go to at least one

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
Color, Blue eyes *would love to get a few polled, milk, and to improve our herd)

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
Small Goats with Blue eyes are what makes everyone call me

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
Craigslist, Facebook, local paper, state wide farm paper, flyers, business cards.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
A lot of people in our area have started breeding, so not very good.

Do you show?
Yes we do show! We only show ADGA as there are not AGS or NDGA shows around here.

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
Show and dairy are our #1 focus. I really don't like wild colors or blue eyes and we only have 1 polled doe that can't get bred.

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
Color and blue eyes are what most of our folks are looking for. Most people don't show.

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist, Facebook, and shows.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
It's pretty high actually because there is only about one other person that breeds Dwarves in my county.

Do you show?
I have shown only three times, once a year but I hope to start showing alot more in 2012. So far so good, Between 4 goats-
Aprodite: 3rd place
Dahlia: 1st place
Appoline: One first & one second place
Sisyphus: 1st place & won Champ. Junior Animal

What is your main focus? (Color, blue eyes, polled, dairy, show?)
My main focus lately has been on dairyness; mammary systems body structure etc. Also having flashy colors and blue eyes doesn't hurt.

What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?
Well around here it seems like some are interested in frosted ears and flashiness, but then some are more interested in Show quality.

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?

I advertise mostly at Shows, Local Clubs, Flyers,Craigslist and on here of course!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What is the demand like in your area for your kids?
Majority are looking for Pygmies to show for 4-H.

Do you show?
Yes, my county fair and NPGA shows when I have the option.

What is your main focus?
Easy kidders and well built kids that win in 4-H shows.
What do you find your buyers are always asking/looking for?

Last and most important- how are you advertising? 
Craigslist? FB? Local Clubs? Auctions? Flyers Locally? Shows?
Fair, internet, ads, website, facebook, etc


----------

